# Tall Slim Hoodies



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

What companies make tall-slim hoodies. I've heard heard holden does, but who else does?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not %100 sure, but try looking at Neff or Airblaster.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got a Nixon hoody that's an XLT. Got it off Whiskeymilitia, so maybe Dogfunk/BC still have some in stock.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

EmoParkRat said:


> What companies make tall-slim hoodies. I've heard heard holden does, but who else does?


Burton & Cappel do if you're referring to jacket hoodies. 

Edit: Just realized this was more towards sweaters than coats likely. If you're referring to just hoodie sweaters, then I can't help ya there


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

LRG, Burton, DC etc is nice..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lrg........................


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

my holden hoodie is a slimmer fitting but its really tall for my. still my favorite hoodie and most comfy.


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> my holden hoodie is a slimmer fitting but its really tall for my. still my favorite hoodie and most comfy.


did you order a size up or down or just your normal size?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

normal size, if you want to tight more slim fit then size down definetly. i got mine for 10$ from marshalls and didnt have a choice lol..


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah I recommend you go to a discount dressing store like Ross or Marshalls...You'd be suprised at the brands/quality you find there for super nice prices...thats where I go to get my snowboard hoodies cause then I don't have to worry about them getting dirty or torn so much


----------

